# Twin Lakes (O'Shay)



## Govbarney (Jan 3, 2011)

I Ice fished Twin Lakes last Saturday and was skunked , want to try it again this weekend. Anyone been out there this week? Ice was good last weekend , so I expect it to be good this weekend, I am more concerned about water clarity, it was mud last week.


----------



## ERFishers (Dec 16, 2010)

I was there with my boys 2 weeks ago and got a few gills.
My cousin drilled it yesterday and said there was some stain but good ice. I was at home road yesterdayat the ramp and marked fish, my son saw an eye on the camera but dead stick minnow didn't work, spikes wouldn't work, mousies was a no go and wax worms didn't help either.
Did mark fish. But still lots a bait in the water. Good luck.


----------



## Govbarney (Jan 3, 2011)

I ended up going to another body of water today and did okay catching gills, was checking out another forum today , and some guy said he and a few of his buddies where kicked off the ice by a Columbus parks ranger. I been fishing there for a few years never had a issue , the understanding was O'shay is ODNR and not Cbus parks and Rec, the guy is going to call ODNR Monday morning to follow up.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## F1504X4 (Mar 23, 2008)

Oshay is managed by the city of columbus, NOT ODNR. It was probably a watershed ranger and they do have the authority to have you get off the ice. There may be a city rule against ice fishing but I'm not sure. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Govbarney (Jan 3, 2011)

F1504X4 said:


> Oshay is managed by the city of columbus, NOT ODNR. It was probably a watershed ranger and they do have the authority to have you get off the ice. There may be a city rule against ice fishing but I'm not sure.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


How does columbus control O'shay , when none of O'shay to include Twin Lakes is actually in the city of Columbus??


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Columbus owns the land under and around Oshay. Ice fishing isn't illegal though (unless it's a new rule). Call ranger cell phone with any questions: 614-648-6019


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

Do you know the exact northern limit of Columbus jurisdiction for Oshay? AFAIK their land ends at the Rt. 745 bridge over Mill Creek, but I don't know where their property ends on the main stem.


----------



## Muskarp (Feb 5, 2007)

FOSR said:


> I don't know where their property ends on the main stem.


The middle of Fry Road


----------



## supercanoe (Jun 12, 2006)

I saw a blue shanty out there today. Was that anyone from here?


----------



## ERFishers (Dec 16, 2010)

That was my son and , yesterday and today. Slow bite but all in all ok day. Might hit Alum for eyes tomorrow. Lots of deep slush. Don't go without very good waterproof boots. Thank god my son who is in the Air Force got me a pair of Mickey Mouse boots for Xmas. I will never wear anything else.


----------



## Govbarney (Jan 3, 2011)

Glad to hear Cbus parks and rec didn't chase u off


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

ERFishers said:


> That was my son and , yesterday and today. Slow bite but all in all ok day. Might hit Alum for eyes tomorrow. Lots of deep slush. Don't go without very good waterproof boots. Thank god my son who is in the Air Force got me a pair of Mickey Mouse boots for Xmas. I will never wear anything else.


Yep glad you got to fish! Any crappie?

Did any one find out if fishing is permitted


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

fishintechnician said:


> Yep glad you got to fish! Any crappie?
> 
> Did any one find out if fishing is permitted


Yes. It is unless ice is deemed unsafe. I've never seen that ordered, though.


----------



## supercanoe (Jun 12, 2006)

I was thinking about going there around 4 o'clock today. Anyone going out there today?


----------



## MDBuckeye (Sep 29, 2009)

I want to hit it up sometime but not sure when. I hate having to make choices on where to fish and always feel like I'm making the wrong choice because I'm not very successful. This season has been tough.


----------

